# Thoughts on Arcadia’s New Deep Heat Projector (DHP)



## Maro2Bear

Greetings All

Just received Reptile Basics latest email update with new items for keepers of reptiles. One of the highlighted items is this new *DHP heating lamp* and I’m wondering what this Tortoise Forum thinks about it.

Link to photos, video and the entire description - http://www.reptilebasics.com/heat-emitters/deep-heat-projector-50w/

Here are the main paragraphs describing this new heating lamp right from the advert:


“_The Arcadia Reptile ‘Deep Heat Projector®’ or ‘DHP’ provides essential heat deep into the body in a safe and natural way as a usable ‘flood’. This will allow captive animals to use heat just as they would in the wild, without the risk of overheating associated with tight beam heat lamps. The projected heat is then available to the animal just as it would be in the wild, via direct exposure to the skin and via radiated heat as the stones and decoration used under the basking zone radiate the heat back upwards, providing wild-like belly and flank warmth and increasing the ambient temperature._

_The ‘Deep Heat Projector®’ actually uses far less power than many standard heating systems. In-Fact a 50w ‘Deep Heat projector’ can outperform a 100w CHE or tungsten heating lamp in heat generation and projection._

_This revolutionary lamp has a very thick internal reflector, this means far less of the heat produced is wasted. The Arcadia Reptile Deep Heat Projector® also heats up very quickly, reaching and maintaining the target temperature well._

_As with all lamps, the ‘DHP’ should be used with a suitable thermostat which will provide you with accurate control of your thermogradient and checked with a suitable quality non-contact laser thermometer. If used correctly this high quality, handmade heating lamp should provide you with a long period of stable heat provision._
_The DHP produces virtually no visible light and should be used throughout the day and night. Therefore, it will not upset the important day/night cycles (circadian rhythms).”_
So, I’m wondering if Forum members have been using this new bulb - thoughts pro and con for this type of heating element.


----------



## wellington

It's sounds great. However, by the looks of it I don't see how it won't decimate the carapace as the tort will be basking under it. I guess if placed high enough to use for over all heating and not a hot spot basking area it might work. 
Btw, is this mainly for reptiles, lizards, snakes, etc, or recommended for tortoises too?


----------



## Maro2Bear

wellington said:


> It's sounds great. However, by the looks of it I don't see how it won't decimate the carapace as the tort will be basking under it. I guess if placed high enough to use for over all heating and not a hot spot basking area it might work.
> Btw, is this mainly for reptiles, lizards, snakes, etc, or recommended for tortoises too?



The video ad depicts a lot of basking lizards, but it looks to be aimed for any/all reptiles where one would normally use a CHE. So, I’m guessing for tortoises too.


----------



## TechnoCheese

I know people have had success using it with leopard geckos(in addition to a heat mat), but that’s all I’ve heard about them.


----------



## wellington

What worries me is we use things that aren't really tested for tortoise that has a different type body then lizards. We then get pyramiding. I'm sure, as Tom has said before, the MVB and/or the Che's cause pyramiding even in a very humid environment.  I have proof. If this light is not used for basking and can be further away from the tortoise but still heat up the enclosure, hopefully better then a Che, which does have to be fairly low or multiples used, then I think it would be fine too use. Maybe even better too use. 
If used for basking, I think it will be just as hard on a torts shell as a mvb or Che.


----------



## Maro2Bear

wellington said:


> What worries me is we use things that aren't really tested for tortoise that has a different type body then lizards. We then get pyramiding. I'm sure, as Tom has said before, the MVB and/or the Che's cause pyramiding even in a very humid environment. I have proof. If this light is not used for basking and can be further away from the tortoise but still heat up the enclosure, hopefully better then a Che, which does have to be fairly low or multiples used, then I think it would be fine too use. Maybe even better too use.
> If used for basking, I think it will be just as hard on a torts shell as a mvb or Che.




Yes, agree. It would be nice to hear from someone here on the Forum with experience using them. Based on the description, it does seem that they can be hung much higher than a CHE, but still project a nice large swath of radiant heat.


----------



## Stoneman

As a chicken farmer, I use heaters designed for raising baby chickens in order to provide warmer areas for my tortoises. They are premoer 1 heat plates, and another I cannot remember right now, perhaps after I get some sleep I will remember better. The majority of mine have a humid hide placed right underneath. My tortoises have very little, if any, after my acquisitions of them. I also use heat bulbs, and mine seem to be doing alright. I am not saying that my method is ideal, I do plan on converting all of these enclosures I have for my star tortoises into closed chamber humid enclosures. 

I also give all of my tortoises regular baths. 

We all put a lot of effort into creating good environments for our tortoises. A phrase of great advice I once heard is "don't let better be the enemy of best" which means, it is better to have an upgrade, that is better than what is currently used, while waiting to acquire that "best" setup. 

Without further research, it looks it would work fairly effectively. I like how it addresses tortoises sensitivity to light. I look forward to fhilling more research, and reading what better informed people have to say about it. Thank you for being curious and for sharing the news of this new product with us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maybe @Tom has had some experience with this item. What do you think @Tom , do you see any applications where this new bulb would be good for tort keepers. Tks for your insight.


----------



## Minority2

Here is a very good quote from @Markw84 regarding this product:


Markw84 said:


> I agree with @JoesMum on that. If it is a hatchling I'd go closed chamber and control humidity and add a CHE to keep night temps up much more.
> 
> 
> 
> I really find quite a bit of fault with the marketing hype by Arcadia on their Deep Heat Projector. I do really like Arcadia products, but I think they missed the mark they way they are promoting this product. There is little benefit from IR-A. That is why I like to be able to limit it more with a low wattage bulb. Living tissue has even developed a defense where it will reflect IR-A as it can be so desiccating and penetrates into tissue far enough to reach hair follicles (and generative tissue forming keratin in tortoises). IR-B and IR-c does not do that. A CHE emits no IR-A. Just IR-B and a bit into the IR-C. I believe that is much more beneficial as living tissue and blood readily absorbs heat from IR-B and IR-C yet it has very little penetrating depth. A radiant heat panel emits only IR-C and therefore operates a much lower temperatures. They are another great choice for heating an enclosure.



I also think the marketing is somewhat confusing. A lot of claims yet provide very weak comparisons to other products that may offer far more practicality at similar price points. Zero comparisons to incandescent bulbs, high quality heating mats, and heating panels; alternative options many believe to be a far superior choice for general heating needs. 

Personally I'm more interested in seeing more field studies conducted on radiant heating panels being used as the singular heating source for young growing basking tortoise species.


----------



## Tom

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe @Tom has had some experience with this item. What do you think @Tom , do you see any applications where this new bulb would be good for tort keepers. Tks for your insight.


I've not been introduced to this product yet. I know nothing about it. I'm curious now after reading the description.


----------



## Stoneman

sweeter heater is the name of the other heating product I use. It is like an oil filled space heater, but much more fuel efficient and does not get as hot.


----------



## johnreuk

I know this thread is a bit old, but wanted to say that I now use the DHP with both my radiated and indian star tortoises... they seem to bask under them more frequently than they did when I was using halogen basking bulbs, although the basking temperatures are basically the same. I've been swapping around the basking source and think i'll be sticking with the DHP from now on. They do have a UV flood light next to the DHP, so the basking heat from the DHP is coupled with strong 12% UV light from this source for a significant part of the day... however that was also the case with the halogen bulbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Someone included this type light when they gave me their box turtle. I haven't tried it, but now I think I will give it a try.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Someone included this type light when they gave me their box turtle. I haven't tried it, but now I think I will give it a try.



Yeah....can’t wait to hear any updates!


----------



## Jagtazman

Anyone got any further updates on this bulb?


----------



## method89

A few months later... Any updates?


----------



## Millerlite

I use them for my leopard geckos and they love it. Works better than a che imo. It gives off a small glow but you cant see it. It def not hotter than a CHE and if you need a hot basking area or want to heat up a hide might not work for that.


----------



## Minty82

johnreuk said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but wanted to say that I now use the DHP with both my radiated and indian star tortoises... they seem to bask under them more frequently than they did when I was using halogen basking bulbs, although the basking temperatures are basically the same. I've been swapping around the basking source and think i'll be sticking with the DHP from now on. They do have a UV flood light next to the DHP, so the basking heat from the DHP is coupled with strong 12% UV light from this source for a significant part of the day... however that was also the case with the halogen bulbs.



are you still using the DHP, would like to hear your thoughts.
I am also thinking about using one alongside 12% UV light


----------



## method89

I tried it but on the advice of @mark84 I stopped using it. See below






Arcadia deep heat projector


I have recently purchased the Arcadia deep heat projector bulbs. They produce no light and are said to produce a broad infrared spectrum that other bulbs can't do and mimics the sun. Has anyone else used these as a heat source? IF so what are your experiences with them? My hatchings seem to...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Blastoise

According to reptilecentre.com they have been discontinued. I looked at several other sites and they were all out of stock. Maybe they had some problems with the lights.


----------



## Minty82

Blastoise said:


> According to reptilecentre.com they have been discontinued. I looked at several other sites and they were all out of stock. Maybe they had some problems with the lights.



I have been speaking to John at Arcadia, they are still in use, I am finding a lot of reptile equipment is out of stock maybe people bought Thermostats , and basking bulbs along side toilet roll at the start of COVID.


----------



## dd33

Any updates from people that are still using the Arcadia deep heat projector?


----------



## jeff kushner

I let this thread run it's course before asking this since I had no worthwhile comment on the light.

Can turtles see infrared light??

I have an infrared-coupled computerized night-vision solution that I use for another hobby and some animals can see it. Can turtles?

Educate me, please. Can they see outside of OUR ability? 

Or, did I breeze through the thread so fast that I missed it?

jeff


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> I let this thread run it's course before asking this since I had no worthwhile comment on the light.
> 
> Can turtles see infrared light??
> 
> I have an infrared-coupled computerized night-vision solution that I use for another hobby and some animals can see it. Can turtles?
> 
> Educate me, please. Can they see outside of OUR ability?
> 
> Or, did I breeze through the thread so fast that I missed it?
> 
> jeff



Hey there. I don’t think anyone mentioned (in this thread) what part of the spectrum turtles / torts actually see. ?


----------



## wellington

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey there. I don’t think anyone mentioned (in this thread) what part of the spectrum turtles / torts actually see. ?


Maybe @Markw84 can answer this one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey there. I don’t think anyone mentioned (in this thread) what part of the spectrum turtles / torts actually see. ?



I see some non-TFO info out there on this:

 Tortoises can see the world in color, recognizing a full color spectrum from *ultraviolet to red*. They will usually be looking down directly in front of them as they walk throughout the day, whether they are navigating through their habitat or trying to find food.

 https://www.tortoiseknowledge.com/do-tortoises-have-good-eyesight/

 https://www.allturtles.com/turtle-eyes/


----------



## Markw84

wellington said:


> Maybe @Markw84 can answer this one.


It is most generally believed that turtles and tortoises see Light in the 330nm - 700nm range, (mid UVA to red) based upon the makeup of their eyes. That means all the colors we see plus well into the UVA spectrum. humans see in the 400nm to 700nm range (violet to red). As far as the other end of the spectrum - IR - above 700nm, there is no evidence they actually see in these ranges. However, they are adapted to feel heat sources - which is IR. Many snakes have heat sensing pits that actually allows them a form of "seeing" the heat signature (IR radiation) of an object. Pit vipers, for example, use these pits to allow them to target warm-blooded prey in total darkness. There is no evidence or even theoretical basis to assume chelonians would have or need this ability.


----------



## jeff kushner

Thanks guys.....I've learned my "new thing for the day"...thanks for sharing the knowledge!


----------



## David M.

Bumping this thread to see what the consensus is after a bit. I'm new to tortoises and have been reading a ton, I'm using two of the Arcadia DHP as a basking light and ambient heat generation, but after reading some _more _it seems this may be a bad idea.


----------



## Minty82

I have been using one in between two 150w floods to increase basking spot for a stunted sulcata i rehomed over a year ago.

Made massive improvements and very active in the U.K. winter , but truthfully this could be because I built a new insulated shed.

That said I do see him favouring it


----------



## Quixx66

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe @Tom has had some experience with this item. What do you think @Tom , do you see any applications where this new bulb would be good for tort keepers. Tks for your insight.


@HermanniChris has one in his Egyptian tortoise enclosure as he discusses in his new YouTube video. I’m wondering whether it’ll be safe for my Hermann’s enclosure or for other tortoises since they’re not from the desert like Egyptians.


----------

